# Advice on selling 1987 300ZX 2+2



## magick_girl (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi all! I'm new to the forum and I'm hoping to get some advice from you guys. I have my Dad's 1987 300ZX 2+2 of which he was the original owner. Being an ex-IBM engineer, he was definitely totally anal when it came to the care of the car! It still looks practically brand new, everything works well including the A/C. It's all leather, manual 5speed, original champagne paint, etc. I need to sell this car as I have 3 large dobermans that don't really fit in the car! 

Can anyone recommend a good place to start as far as figuring out a good price, best place to advertise, etc? Is that something I could advertise here? I'd like to see it go to someone that would appreciate it as much as my dad did, rather than just a teenager that needs a ride or something.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Look up Kelly Blue Book and Edmunds.com to get a feel of what your Z31 is worth. You have to post a few times before we allow you to post in the for sale section. 

In the meantime tell me the details of your Z31?


----------



## magick_girl (Apr 3, 2008)

As I said, my dad is the original owner so it has a clean title. He never had a wreck in it that I'm aware of. 

It's an '87 300ZX 2+2 Light Gold Metallic, 4 brand new tires, 171k miles but Dad replaced the engine several years ago so I need to find out how many miles on this engine. I have the original mechanics guide for the car as well as several hard-to-find schematics.

I had the two front seats re-leathered as they had cracked and peeled with age. The guy who did the work did a phenomenal job and they look as good if not better than when they came from the factory! The 2 back seats are in good condition as well with only a few minor scratches. There are slight stains on the carpet in the back but the majority looks very good.

Dad didn't do any customization on it so it is truly as it came from the show room floor. He took exceptional care of it and besides a little clear-coat peeling on the rear bumper, the original paint still looks shiny and very good. 

I have the original stereo/equalizer that does work but have also put in a new removable face cd player and new speakers. 

The A/C has been totally refurbished and works like a champ now. It had issues when I got it from my dad with not blowing any air out of any vents, to only blowing hot air out of the defrost to now working perfectly through the automatic climate control features.

Given VIN: JN1HZ16S9HX123258
Model Year: 1987
Manufactured: 11/86
Exterior Color: 656 (Light Gold Metallic)
Interior Color: C (Tan/Beige)
Model Code: KHLGZ31XUGW

Model Information Decoding
Roof: T-Tops
Engine: Non-Turbo
Transmission: Manu
Emissions: Fed
Seating: 4 seater
Trim Level: GLL
Instrumentation: Analog
Climate Control: Auto
Seat Surface: Japanese leather

Since I'm not a car guru I don't know if there is anything else you'd like to know. Dad still has all the records from all the upkeep he did so I can probably find out everything from when the engine was replaced to exactly how many oil changes he performed in 1992! I'm in the process of taking pictures once we get a sunny day around here.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Did you check out the websites that I mentioned? Also the mileage to the Z is on the chassis not the engine although the mileage on the rebuilt would be appreciated by the potential buyer.


----------

